# Bought a snowbear and love it!!!!



## jacksonjrs (Feb 27, 2008)

After doing alot of reasearch on this wonderful website I decided to get a snowbear setup for my 1993 S10 blazer. I got lucky and found a like new one on Cragislist for $500. It was used for one season and still had all the acessories and paperwork with it. I purchased the vechicle specific mounts for $200 and a set of heavy duty shoes for $100. The very first snow fall we got showed me how wonderful this setup was. We got about 10" of snow overnight and the truck/plow handled perfectly.

So for anyone looking for a well built, inexpensive plow setup for a small truck I would HIGHLY recommend the snowbear.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

good.... glad to see ya happy ... im on my second one in 7 yrs ... good for residential and light commercial ...


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

love mine. works great. inexpensive. lots of positive posts here (and some bashing as well).


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

On my second year with my snowbear and I beat the crap out of it.
Its the tuffest little plow I ever seen!! I'm more than happy!


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

This is my fourth year and everything is still fine. We've had quite a year for snow too.
Glad we missed any BIG March storms however.The ground is just showing itself a little this week.

Picture was taken in early March.


----------



## Yellow Snow (Jan 23, 2009)

Waiting for my mounts to get here,,, takin forever,, cant wait.


----------



## ArcticCat1 (Jan 12, 2009)

Yellow Snow;727701 said:


> Waiting for my mounts to get here,,, takin forever,, cant wait.


Check to see if that winch motor works, so you don't have to send it in for warranty, if you bought it new.


----------



## Yellow Snow (Jan 23, 2009)

ok thx for the tip.


----------

